# The Spectacular Chilean Capital....Santiago!



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Santiago with the snowy mountains on the background looks amazing. How far do people have to travel to get into a Ski-Winter resort from the city?


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Santiago is amazing! I want to go study there next year but I'm still looking for a good university that has the career I want...anyways I have a question exactly how cold does it get in winter?


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

great, you have Starbucks too.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

eduardo90 said:


> Santiago is amazing! I want to go study there next year but I'm still looking for a good university that has the career I want...anyways I have a question exactly how cold does it get in winter?


not too cold...-2° more or less...
snow falls only in high neibourhoods.

and What is the career you want to study?


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Well it has a nice climate I really like cold climates I don't know why.
I don't know what its called in English but in Spanish its called Ingenieria Empresarial I was looking here in Lima in La Pacifico which is the only university that has this career. So if you know of any university in Chile with that career please let me know .


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

eduardo90 said:


> Santiago is amazing! I want to go study there next year but I'm still looking for a good university that has the career I want...anyways I have a question exactly how cold does it get in winter?


Universidad de Chile and Universidad Catolica are the two best universities, they're among the top 5 universities in Latin America.


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

Lovely place
also it has great highrise projects


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

noonghandi said:


> great, you have Starbucks too.


27 in the city, next year will be a lot more


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

Animo said:


> Santiago with the snowy mountains on the background looks amazing. How far do people have to travel to get into a Ski-Winter resort from the city?


ski resorts are close to the city. 46 kms from the downtown, but 20 kms from the urban border


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

^^ Thanks Maipo! I'll be practicing my sking again this winter. I think, if I'll be visiting Chile it would be Winter season over there.


----------



## djwebo (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice pictures!
I love my city!


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

I love this city too!


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

jcarloschile said:


> Universidad de Chile and Universidad Catolica are the two best universities, they're among the top 5 universities in Latin America.


Yeah i saw your thread in latinscrapers about la universidad de chile...the university is public or private? If its public then im screwed cause I doubt I will get in due to the large amount of people that apply.


----------



## Pablo_A (Sep 19, 2004)

Animo said:


> Santiago with the snowy mountains on the background looks amazing. How far do people have to travel to get into a Ski-Winter resort from the city?



the ski centers are about 1 hour and a half from the city.. actually you can see the ski centers from the city.

here some pictures from the ski centers near the city

picture tooks from flickr.


Valle Nevado: the most exclusive





































La Parva: this one is frecuently used by chileans




























El Colorado: and in this one you see people from chile and the rest of the world, is the most intercultural





























el colorado and la parva













In this picture, the lights in the mountains are the ski centers...











In thi picture appear the city behind the mountains


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That place is really awesome ^^ :cheers:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

eduardo90 said:


> Yeah i saw your thread in latinscrapers about la universidad de chile...the university is public or private? If its public then im screwed cause I doubt I will get in due to the large amount of people that apply.


It is public, but it doens't matter because in order to enter at any university in Chile you have to pass trough the Prueba de Seleccion Universitaria, and with the score you get there you can apply to any university.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Really spetacular. The geographic location reminds me that of LA.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

jcarloschile said:


> It is public, but it doens't matter because in order to enter at any university in Chile you have to pass trough the Prueba de Seleccion Universitaria, and with the score you get there you can apply to any university.


Really? wow that makes me feel a lot better somehow jaja...I have an IB diploma do you know if it helps at all to get into a university cause I know it helps me here in Peru for some universities...I'm sorry for being so curious it's just that I am practically sure I want to go study to Santiago I just want to find a good university. So tell me more about la Prueba de Seleccion Universitaria and how does it apply to foreigners?


----------



## Pablo_A (Sep 19, 2004)

jcarloschile said:


> It is public, but it doens't matter because in order to enter at any university in Chile you have to pass trough the Prueba de Seleccion Universitaria, and with the score you get there you can apply to any university.


 foreigners students don't apply to the university by PSU .. that would be unfair for them in consideration that they dont have knowledge about chilean history. I guess that each university has some special vacancy to receive student comming from outside.
and in the case of privates university, you just have to have enought money.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Pablo_A said:


> foreigners students don't apply to the university by PSU .. that would be unfair for them in consideration that they dont have knowledge about chilean history. I guess that each university has some special vacancy to receive student comming from outside.
> and in the case of privates university, you just have to have enought money.


Yeah, probably, but you have to show some certifications. For example, in my faculty, Economy and Administration in the University of Chile, I have 40 foreign students just in my generation, but I have never asked them about how they entered the university. I will ask them.


----------



## Pablo_A (Sep 19, 2004)

jcarloschile said:


> Yeah, probably, but you have to show some certifications. For example, in my faculty, Economy and Administration in the University of Chile, I have 40 foreign students just in my generation, but I have never asked them about how they entered the university. I will ask them.


But many of the foreigners students in the Universidad de Chile are comming from special programs ( erasmus or overseas programs ) that exists between two universities. For example i went to study for one semester to Stuttgart, because my faculty has an agreement with the university of that city... but no ones ask me for special test or examinations ( only medicals or lenguage requirements), but each university makes the conditions to send or recieve students from outside.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

jcarloschile said:


> Yeah, probably, but you have to show some certifications. For example, in my faculty, Economy and Administration in the University of Chile, I have 40 foreign students just in my generation, but I have never asked them about how they entered the university. I will ask them.


Yes, ask them just for in case...ohh another dumb question is Santiago a very expensive city to live in, it's just that I'm very lazy to look it up in internet or something and I barely know any chileans so...if you could answer this question too.


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

eduardo90 said:


> Yes, ask them just for in case...ohh another dumb question is Santiago a very expensive city to live in, it's just that I'm very lazy to look it up in internet or something and I barely know any chileans so...if you could answer this question too.


mm, yep, it's a little expencive, even more for someone who comes from another latinamerican country


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

wow the syster of Tehran!


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

6-6-6 said:


> wow the syster of Tehran!


Hehe, you are repiting the same nonsense in every Santiago thread.

I repeat you for the 10000 time, one of the few things we share in common is the mountain backdrop, but besides from that, not much else. Ah!, also both cities have buildings and people living in it..........but wait! That's something we share with every city in the world! :nuts:


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

It was me last time comparing Santiago to Tehran.
By the way, it was a Chilean comment in Tehran's thread that pointed out the similarities.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

yeah, Teheran is Santiago's satanic sister :lol:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More pics of Santiago!!


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

Santiago is spectacular.

nothing satanic about tehran. Take a look,
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351718


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Of course Tehran is not satanic, it's a pretty nice city, what I have said is that it's not similar to Santiago.
For example I think Sydney is a very beautiful city, but it's not similar to Santiago, just as simple as that.


----------



## luclasaw (Oct 12, 2008)

First world of Latin america!!


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

noonghandi said:


> Santiago is spectacular.
> 
> nothing satanic about tehran. Take a look,
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351718


it was a joke :sleepy:


----------



## danieloc (Feb 9, 2008)

Santiago is pretty nicely conserved and quite cool, modern and fresh! But it ain't a first world city, at least not yet.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm speechless by the sheer organization of this city. :shocked:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I'd consider Santiago the capital of a developed country by now, although on paper Chile is still considered as upper middle-income . I've seen many images of Chile from Antofagasta in the N to Punta Arnas in the S and all of them give an impression of a full-fledged country.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jcarloschile said:


>


Nice one


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More pics!


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

really i like this city, i see it very modern and clean, and the people says that its subway system is awesome. Thank u for sharing your pics with us.


----------



## fjl307 (Sep 23, 2005)

noonghandi said:


> Santiago is spectacular.
> 
> nothing satanic about tehran. Take a look,
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351718


I'm actually really disappointed with the lack of attention of Tehran. It is indeed a spectacular city and someday I as a US citizen will go visit.


Quick question about the U. of Chile. How is their engineering program? I am a civil engineering major and I am deeply interested in studying abroad there.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

fjl307 said:


> Quick question about the U. of Chile. How is their engineering program? I am a civil engineering major and I am deeply interested in studying abroad there.


Well, it's a very prestigious engineering school, it is located in Central Santiago in a very beautiful campus.

More info here: http://ingenieria.uchile.cl/


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More pics!


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

great


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

You wanted more???? Here you are!


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More and more!


----------



## -KwK345- (May 23, 2007)

Santiago looks sooooo amazing!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Santiago _is_ amazing :cheers:


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

jcarloschile said:


> More and more!


i like this one, so green


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Man I'm about to say here what I said in a Montevideo thread: This makes me proud to be Latin America or, better, South American!! What a lovely city! Look at the photography above!! Nestled among the Andes, surrounded by such a lushness green and the snow caped mountains! It looks like a delicious Bride's cake!


----------



## gabdem (Aug 17, 2008)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Man I'm about to say here what I said in a Montevideo thread: This makes me proud to be Latin America or, better, South American!! What a lovely city!


Yeah, please better don't use that non sense mexican-Us American term... (latin America lol) :lol:



Anyway, yes, Santiago looks like a great city, one of the gems of the Souther cone indeed...


I so love they have ski resorts half an hour fromt the city! In Buenos Aires we have to travel at least 500 kilometres
for the closest ski resorts... :nuts:


----------



## gabdem (Aug 17, 2008)

I like these ones too...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Gabden, the fourth one is fantastic! It looks like a city that one just pull out from the refrigerator!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

yes it is, south american is a better definition. (nothing against mexicans)


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More pics!


----------



## firmanhadi (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow! Awesome city! I'd really love to go, but unfortunately getting to South America from Singapore can be arduous.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome city indeed


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More pictures!


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Great pics! I love Santiago


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Spectacular indeed


----------



## firmanhadi (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow!! I want to move here! 

How far is this from Santiago? How much one of those villas cost in US$?



jcarloschile said:


> More pictures!


----------



## bisco_ale (Mar 22, 2008)

It's Santiago. Santiago is divided into Comunas. this pictures was taken in Penalolen


----------



## UrbanO! (Mar 3, 2007)

Im totally in love with my capital city.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

firmanhadi said:


> Wow!! I want to move here!
> 
> How far is this from Santiago? How much one of those villas cost in US$?


About 110 million pesos, or US$160,000.


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

bisco_ale said:


> It's Santiago. Santiago is divided into Comunas. this pictures was taken in Penalolen


yes it is. how you know about it?


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jcarloschile said:


>


Very nice pic :cheers: Looks like Hotel


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

It is....the Grand Hyatt Santiago.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info ^^ looks fantastic


----------



## Lonesome Traveler (Dec 20, 2008)

Beautiful Santiago.

LS.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

The last photos are all amazing.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

beautiful pics

next city in my "MUST SEE" list :lol:


----------



## danana (Jan 10, 2008)

wow:cheers:


but what's the distance to the mountains or the nearest skiresorts?


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

1 hour driving.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More pics!


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Santiago as always lovely


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

i love tha last one


----------



## iñaki-garcia (Aug 18, 2004)

spectacular city, it looks really modern


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Santiago keeps suprising me.


----------



## al-fandi (Oct 24, 2006)

beautiful Santiago, and it gets better when summer arrives, the contrast betwen cold mountains and warm city is great.. just modern and lovely


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very beautiful


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

My favorite Southamerican city by far!


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

is trully spectacular.. !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice and truly amazing city :cheers: kay:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More images!


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

al-fandi said:


> beautiful Santiago, and it gets better when summer arrives, the contrast betwen cold mountains and warm city is great.. just modern and lovely


true, summer times are the best in santiago.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More pics!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome shots! :cheers:

Wonderful city, warm friendly people and beautiful architecture. I highly recommend to anyone to visit and experience this truly amazing city set in a spectacular landscape.


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

Santiago is simply breathtaking, wonderful city, wow!

Chili was always my favorite country in Latin America due to the diversity of its climate from North to South, but with it's spectacular capital, it is giving me another reason to think about visiting one day.


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

Santiag allways looks great in pictures.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

And also in real life!


----------



## philphil60 (Jan 3, 2009)

Juan Jaeger took a spectacular photo, with the city and the mountains, at dusk...it is absolutely breathtaking. Way to go Juan!


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

Santiago is amazing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW!! Those last pics -in this page- are truly awesome! :cheers: kay:


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

In my opinion the most beautiful capital in all Latin America.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

It is indeed ^^  :cheers:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More pics!

Cathedral



















Palace of Justice


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

OMG ^^ Just spectacular...:drool:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Very nice!!


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More pics!


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More pics that show a very diverse and urban Santiago


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Stunning, awesome kay: :drool:


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Santiago is the cleanest city in South American, simply beautiful.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More!


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More and more!


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

elbart089 said:


> Santiago is the cleanest city in South American, simply beautiful.


Not really it's probably the cleanest in all Latin America.


Santiago do I really need to say it or do the pictures talk for themselves...beautiful!:cheers:


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

eduardo90 said:


> Not really it's probably the cleanest in all Latin America.
> 
> 
> Santiago do I really need to say it or do the pictures talk for themselves...beautiful!:cheers:


I was talking about SA, but you're right.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Más! (more in Spanish)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jcarloschile said:


>


Santiago its a great city indeed... that building -i think- are government buildings or not?


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah, it's the Palacio de La Moneda, the Presidential Palace, and the buildings around it are some ministries.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Luv the architecture in Santiago....just so nice....wonderful city for walking also. Very clean and people friendly.


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

great updates


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More pics!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thx jcarloschile :cheers: That middle photo is just great! This place [private home/hotel?] has a wonderful presence about it, it's quite grand and architecturally, it really stands out.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

It's the Falabella Palace, the city hall of Providencia, a district of Santiago.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jcarloschile said:


> Yeah, it's the Palacio de La Moneda, the Presidential Palace, and the buildings around it are some ministries.


Thank you jcarlos.....


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

beautiful pics.. Love my city..


----------



## Leinad_pt (Feb 14, 2009)

seems like european cities.. it should be a good example for others cities of south america


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Santiago and some other south American cities, looks like a European city indeed...


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More photos!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those photos are very nice too ^^


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

nice pics, Santiago is a great city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

> Nice city, very homosexual!


----------



## ILoveSantiagoCity (Jul 22, 2008)

jcarloschile your work is amazing, a lot of beauty photografies.
our country makes a difference on the continent with a modern architecture and clean city.
thanks for the photos!


----------



## Wilz (Mar 8, 2009)

the CBD is moderate..


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Wilz said:


> the CBD is moderate..


What CBD?? Santiago has lots of CBDs throughout the entire city, some separated by many kilometres, it's no like other cities where practically all the business activity is concentrated in one district.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More pics!


----------



## Primo (Jul 11, 2003)

^^ hahahaha I've seen those pictures before! :lol:


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

beautiful Santiago!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great houses :yes:


----------



## theeconomist (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm very impressed by the pictures you posted. Santiago looks very modern and clean indeed. I especially like the pictures with the snowy mountains in the background.


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

jcarloschile said:


> Very nice


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

The houses in the last pictures are amazing! Truly Santiago is one of my favorite cities.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More pics!!


----------



## REYMAN (Jun 6, 2007)

*Santiago amazes me every single time. Simply espectacular. Looks like a great place to live. *


----------



## UrbanO! (Mar 3, 2007)

The last three pictures are amazing!


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

WOW looks suprisingly great!


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More photos!


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Some highways in Santiago


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some awesome photos ^^ aerials pics are very nice


----------



## caronte90 (Dec 22, 2008)

I love my capital city!


----------



## FromLaVega (Mar 30, 2008)

Beautiful City ...Greetings from La Vega , Dominican Republic


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## chork (Jan 30, 2009)

I never been in your country , but I saw a lot pics from your country and my favorites pics are from the mountains , because look so white , es que como en mi pais son verdes , pero tu ciudad se ve que es inmensa , bueno aparte que tiene 6 millones de personas.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks!

Where are you from?


----------



## chork (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm from Honduras , but I'm not living theres , actually I live in Germany , but I miss my country.


----------



## REYMAN (Jun 6, 2007)

^^ *I agree. The city looks spectacular and with the mountains in the background it makes this city look magnificent. 

It’s such a pleasure to view each photo of this city. Great thread!*


----------



## Rodrigo21 (Jul 27, 2007)

Nanjing said:


> ^^ Wow.. It may not be the largest skyline in South-America, but it is definitely the most sophisticated and classiest! *When will that tower be topped out?*



That is the Titanium tower, it has already topped out a couple of days ago reaching 192 meters, but there are many proves that the building surpassed the 200 meters high.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

An old neighborhood


----------



## fri (May 2, 2009)

If you the thread title didn't say it was Santiago, I would have thought this was a city in Europe...

Great pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Truly awesome photos of a beautiful city, Santiago :cheers:


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

just wow


----------



## Nanjing (Feb 7, 2009)

Rodrigo21 said:


> That is the Titanium tower, it has already topped out a couple of days ago reaching 192 meters, but there are many proves that the building surpassed the 200 meters high.


Thanks for explaining. Will the proposed Gran Torre Costanera be built? It would be the first "supertall" in South-America i believe.

A 300m tall, slim crystal blue skyscraper with those majestic snow covered mountains in the background would make the skyline jaw dropping


----------



## Rodrigo21 (Jul 27, 2007)

^^ Certainly, it'll be the first supertall in South America and the second tallest building in the Southern Hemisphere. The mega complex Costanera Center (which includes the Torre Gran Costanera of 300m and other three towers) is currently on hold but it's expected to reactivate its construction on the second term of this year.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More!!!


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Santiago Skyline at night


1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos once again :cheers: night ones especially


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

Adoro a Santiago :drool:


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

wow great new pixs


----------



## chork (Jan 30, 2009)

the city look like The endless city.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

More!


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Next page...

(Para no saturar este página)


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Autumn in Santiago*


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

Que maravilla, adoro a Santiago y no me canso de decirlo! siento orgullo ajeno :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics as always; those photos above (Autumn in Santiago) are from recent days ago? Because i know when in north hemisphere is summer, in the south is winter... lovely photos btw


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More!!!


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Veriy nice pics, Santiago is amazing! :cheers2:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Some more!!


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

The Best city in Latin America!


----------



## yianni (Sep 27, 2008)

**

amazing city 
i wanna visit it


----------



## bep! (Jul 25, 2007)

Me pareció excelente tu colección de fotos jcarlos, pura calidad tu thread
Amo Santiago en sus multifacetas, sobre todo en otoño invierno


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This pic with the train is very nice:


>


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Georgeous city, thanks! :applause:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More!!


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

Loved the city!!


----------



## Rodrigo21 (Jul 27, 2007)

Some recent pictures from Flickr...



































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/delplanetaimaginario/


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Just amazing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome night views of Santiago


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

yep i love that nigth views-


----------



## .CL (Apr 5, 2006)

Excelent photo collection!


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Great and beautiful Santiago...:applause:


Keep posting pls.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

santiago lo maximo


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Nice photos of Santiago... .....very well organized and as for the pictures seems pretty developed............I wonder if Chile has already overtaken Argentina as the Country with the highest PIB per Capita in Southamerica....anyway....keep the pics coming guys !!:cheers:


----------



## kaiser_conce (Dec 12, 2007)

isakres said:


> Nice photos of Santiago... .....very well organized and as for the pictures seems pretty developed............I wonder if Chile has already overtaken Argentina as the Country with the highest PIB per Capita in Southamerica....anyway....keep the pics coming guys !!:cheers:


PIB per capita in south america 2008; 

1) Venezuela (oil); US $ 11.388
2) Chile; US $ 10.124
3) Uruguay; US $ 10.082
4) Argentina; US $ 8.214

the same PIB per capita but with buying capacity correction;

1) Chile ; US 14.673 (the proyections for 2013; Chile will have US 20.000)
2) Argentina US 13.307




The Human Development Index (HDI) year 2006 (in all America) (0,9 or bigger is a developed country HDI index)

1) Canada 0,967
2) USA 0,950
3) Barbados 0,889
4) Chile 0,874 (now is near 0,9)
5) Argentina 0,860
6) Uruguay 0,859


The experts says that more less year 2015 (or 2013) Chile will have all it index as a developed country.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Street in the old downtown










Near the previous picture...










More of old Santiago










A building in old downtown that tries to look classy..."Santiago Magno" is its name










Constrasts old/new in downtown










An important bank headquarters in downtown










Constitution Square...lots of important government buildings










An old hotel in downtown turned into a department store


----------



## UrbanO! (Mar 3, 2007)

There are many places in Santiago I've never seen it, so thanks for all the incredible pictures.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Santiago in 1956


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Santiago in the 1920's and in the 1930's


----------



## Mario_FR (Jul 3, 2009)

jcarloschile said:


> Santiago in 1956


Best one I've seen hands down!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

kaiser_conce said:


> PIB per capita in south america 2008;
> 
> 1) Venezuela (oil); US $ 11.388
> 2) Chile; US $ 10.124
> ...


Thats WRONG!

GDP per capita of Chile (PPP) $14,510
GDP per capita of Venezuela (PPP) 12,785

and

GDP per capita of Chile (nominal) $10,124
GDP per capita of Venezuela (nominal) $11,388
GDP per capita of Argentina (nominal) $8,214


----------



## Dragnet (Feb 26, 2009)

Xpressway said:


> Thats WRONG!
> 
> GDP per capita of Chile (PPP) $14,510
> GDP per capita of Venezuela (PPP) 12,785
> ...


What you dont see is that the difference between Venezuela,Brazil and Argentina compared to Chile, is that they are regional powers due to their natural resources, population,and economies compared to Chile which has limited natural resources,population and South American credability.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love those old photos from the 20's and 30's......just wonderful. Beautiful city with amazing architecture......a real gem among South American cities. 

Thx for posting, jcarloschile :cheers1:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Who cares about Chile's GDP or anything?? This thread is about this wonderful city so please stop it.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Two of my favourites fountains in Santiago

Fuente de Neptuno










Fuente Alemana


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Amazinggg!!!!!

Very Nice,The Capital Of Chile!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Photos of Santiago at 20's and 30's are really awesome :cheers:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Tree lined street.


----------



## Cazale (Jun 5, 2009)

Betifull city, de best of Latin America !


----------



## Dragnet (Feb 26, 2009)

Cazale said:


> Betifull city, de best of Latin America !


You know only people from Chile, call Santiago the best of Latin America, just look at the previous posts. Santiago is far from being the best. It's low on tourism, historical cultural significance (Music,dance,cuisine,sports,entertainment,pop and historical figures etc), It is far behind the cities of Buenos Aires, Mexico City, Rio, Sao Paulo in no particular order. Just becasue Santiago started building new buildings in the past 15 years just means that it did not have anything before that. Self promotion is like propoganda dictators use to elevate their self image.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

That's what you think.....the world thinks otherwise.

BTW...why do you hate Santiago so much? Most of the times those attacks hide a deep jealousy.

And where are you from? Because just to give you an example, most of important bands and singers who come on tour to South America only go to Santiago, Buenos Aires, Rio and Sao Paulo.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Santiago its a great city, very nice with great history, culture etc. Also almost all buidings of Santiago are great, by architecture style. Talking about buildings, do you know any news, from Costanera center?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jcarloschile said:


> Great pic man! But that's not a panoramic of Santiago, just of Las Condes district, only one of the many "comunas" that Santiago has.


Maybe you have right; flickr said that (panoramic), i dont know the city as well to know what areas are... but yes it was a great pic 
Others to come soon...


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

Very nice pics.

For various reasons, Santiago is my favourite big city of South America.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing photo @jcarloschile  the building is really amazing


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

maxsanta said:


> I agree, I think overall Santiago is cleaner than Paris for instance...and if you compare the metros of each city, that difference becomes huge.


Another good thing of Santiago is that it's the safest among the big Latin American cities.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Some aerial pics!!


----------



## UrbanO! (Mar 3, 2007)

Amazing Aerials!!


----------



## UrbanO! (Mar 3, 2007)

From Flickr:

Museo Nacional (National Museum)









Art in Concha y Toro.









It's so quiet.









Downtown. You can see the Torre Entel (Entel Tower)









Hyatt Hotel. In the background Cerro San Cristobal (Saint Cristobal Hills)









Santiago









Nueva Las Condes seen from Parque (Park) Araucano 









El Golf at night









In Santa Lucia.









An Angel in Cementerio General (the most important cemetery in Santiago)


----------



## kaiser_conce (Dec 12, 2007)

Santiaiago's highways


----------



## kaiser_conce (Dec 12, 2007)

A.Vespucio highway and the Underground; "metro"


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More pics!!


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More of old Santiago


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love those old and aerials shots! If Santiago wasn't beautiful enough, just look at the setting/backdrop.... just out of this world!


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More!!










(probably on a sunday morning)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice aerial photos and also, those motorway photos too


----------



## REYMAN (Jun 6, 2007)

*Loving the facade on that "W" building. Especially the bottom portion! 

Thanks J. *


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotourbana/3519629670/


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Great pic christos!!!


----------



## wwwdbwww (May 6, 2005)

this is sooooo beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you both


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

2 more pics...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ After watching the last photo, i remembered Costanera towers; do you have any new data, news about that project? I would like to see it complete one day


----------



## kaiser_conce (Dec 12, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ After watching the last photo, i remembered Costanera towers; do you have any new data, news about that project? I would like to see it complete one day


soon i guess, perhaps at the end of 2011


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Some pics of the recent snow fall in some areas of Santiago


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Costanera Center will be great. The works will begin probably before the end of the year.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Can you guys post more pictures of the suburbs.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

They're loads of pictures in the previous pages, just check them.


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

yep there are loads of suburban pix.


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

Dragnet said:


> I agree that people should be proud of thier country. And i don't have a problem with that. But, when you post things so out there like the best city in "Latin America." That title means more than just tall buildings with that are covered in glass. It takes more than that, like the stuff I mentioned before. That is what I am trying to say here.


in my own view montevideo is the best latin american city by faaaar. buenos aires is cool too. but santiago can stand without any doubt in the dispute of the best latin american city, i dont know why you hate it. then you talk about culture and identity, COMING FROM SAN DIEGO. come on. we are not a country of inmigrants and we are not an indian nation we have a strong unique identity, many morons just cant understand that. and if you want to try the local taste go out of the financial zone.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Some pics of the suburban district of Huechuraba


----------



## REYMAN (Jun 6, 2007)

*One of the nicest suburbs I've seen in Latin America! *

*...very well maintained too*


----------



## ElCrioyo (Apr 16, 2007)

I think chileans have done a great job in reducing poverty in their country, especially in Santiago. The "3rd world look" is non-existent in any of these pictures. I havent found a single image of Santiago in the internet that portrays any poverty and for me thats very astonishing. These people have really taken the lead and truly are an example for the rest of Latin America.


----------



## ElCrioyo (Apr 16, 2007)

Dragnet said:


> You know only people from Chile, call Santiago the best of Latin America, just look at the previous posts. Santiago is far from being the best. It's low on tourism, historical cultural significance (Music,dance,cuisine,sports,entertainment,pop and historical figures etc), It is far behind the cities of Buenos Aires, Mexico City, Rio, Sao Paulo in no particular order. Just becasue Santiago started building new buildings in the past 15 years just means that it did not have anything before that. Self promotion is like propoganda dictators use to elevate their self image.


I strongly disagree with this person. I live in New York, originally from Santo Domingo the Dominican Republic and i have to say that the progress and the importance of Santiago as one of the leading cities in Latin American cannot be undermined. Santiago is easily the top city in Latin America in economic stablity, Human Developing index, etc and many other indexes that Mexican, Brazilian cities cant compare to.

All Brazilian cities are exposed to such high level of inequality(not to say they are the only ones) that it just fucks them up. Mexico city, yes, i agree, is one of the best metropolitan areas in the Latin America but i think Santiago is just the greatest in the present

Buenos Aires, had its amazing past, such a great culture and history, used to be compared to Paris and New York but it has failed to prosper in the present, but instead, they have fallen from the top. All argentine people do these days is look back at their past and remember the "gooooood old prosperous days" which they can no longer equal to.

Santiago is def the best and i'm dying to visit this place. Chile, keep it up!!!


----------



## ElCrioyo (Apr 16, 2007)

Xpressway said:


> Drivers are respectful. I agree.
> 
> The city is generally clean. I agree
> 
> ...


Do New Yorkers care about leaving the trash were it should because if you go to the Bronx, or midtown manhattan you would know they dont...i live in new york and i dont think there is that many clean places as i seen in these pictures...ya have to shut up and enjoy the thread! However, New York keeps being one of the best cities in the world. I dont understand where you come to the conclusion that proper trash disposal is what makes a city great or not...


----------



## ElCrioyo (Apr 16, 2007)

Seriously, i have already an hour looking at all the images of Santiago in this thread all the way from page 1!the crazy thing is, I'm at Work, but these photographs are so impressive that i feel like just traveling to chile right at the moment. i have comented four times in the past hours and i'll probably keep commenting for the whole afternoon.

Chilenos, no me canso de decir: Su ciudad es bella, sigan haciendo lo bueno, para mi es la mejor ciudad de Latino America, no hay duda. Saludos desde Nueva York

Still on page 14, more pages to go!


----------



## C-Carter (Dec 14, 2008)

more pics about *Santiago*  ENJOY!

DOWNTOWN









DOWNTOWN









BARRIO PARIS/LONDRES,DOWNTOWN









ESTACIÓN CENTRAL









ESTACION REPUBLICA (METRO L1), near BARRIO REPUBLICA









AEREAL VIEW


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Loved this pic


----------



## REYMAN (Jun 6, 2007)

^^ *Now that's a nice cornice! Especially the lion portion. *


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

ElCrioyo said:


> Do New Yorkers care about leaving the trash were it should because if you go to the Bronx, or midtown manhattan you would know they dont...i live in new york and i dont think there is that many clean places as i seen in these pictures...ya have to shut up and enjoy the thread! However, New York keeps being one of the best cities in the world. I dont understand where you come to the conclusion that proper trash disposal is what makes a city great or not...


1- Care to read messages older than mine? I didn't come up with that post out of nowhere, its in response to some claiming the city is clean because of the people of Santiago's civic education, and i disagree. And i never said this makes Santiago a dirty place or anything. You need to improve your reading skills.

2- I am enjoying the pictures and i have said so in other post.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice santiago


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More pics!!


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Even more!!


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More!!


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

beautiful pics!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos of Santiago  under this sky, looks really... shiny


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Where is this:










Santiago is really modern, the most modern in South America I'd say. Nice pics.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

That's the corner of the streets Puente with Santo Domingo, in central Santiago.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Supreme Court


----------



## tio jorge (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice pictures...Santiago looks clean and a great place to visit.


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Great place.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Supreme Court building and this building below (your photo) are really very nice 


>


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

jcarloschile said:


>


Love these trees... so pretty. 

A lot of these photos show Santiago to be a very modern and cosmopolitan city.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Titanium Tower (Topped Out)


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Manquehue Hill, in Vitacura District


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Some suburban pics


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

spectacular photos


----------



## NorteN (Jul 24, 2009)

Interesting city


----------



## K-ON MIO (Jul 27, 2009)

very elegant I might add


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

beautiful 


gabjuction said:


>


----------



## lon (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## missioneiro (Sep 18, 2008)

Linda Santiago!

Mui hermosa, rica !!!
Saludos!

Amazing Santiago!


----------



## Shikitta (Aug 23, 2009)

Ví todas las fotos desde la página 1 hasta el final, realmente esta muy linda la ciudad de Santiago. Conozco muchas ciudades del mundo, pero Santiago es única por su hermosa cordillera que la rodea, le da un toque muy especial. Los felicito por las bellas fotos!!!


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

More Santiago!

Photos taken by Potlach

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=946336


----------



## lon (Jun 10, 2009)

More that I found in that thread..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I love, enjoying seeing photos from Santiago's city-life, buildings, skyline etc :cheers: those new photos are very nice


----------



## lon (Jun 10, 2009)

EDITED


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photo as well


----------



## lon (Jun 10, 2009)

Some more that I've found


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovely!


----------



## lon (Jun 10, 2009)

Outskirts of Santiago snowed


----------



## lon (Jun 10, 2009)

Some photos I found in Flickr


----------



## lon (Jun 10, 2009)

Some more


----------



## lon (Jun 10, 2009)

More!


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

estaba en Chile y recomendo a todos los!!!!!!


----------



## felipe_dvlmcry (Sep 19, 2009)

me encanta santiago


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The design of this metro station looks almost the same with one of Athens metro stations 


>


----------



## santiaguino (Oct 11, 2009)

Entering the city fron the south


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photos @santiaguino


----------



## felipe_dvlmcry (Sep 19, 2009)

nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some of the buildings like the interior of that one (below photo), are very nice...


>


----------



## santiaguino (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## santiaguino (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Stunning! Santiago is a jewel

But these buildings are fantastic! It must be so good to live in buildings like them!


----------



## santiaguino (Oct 11, 2009)

Honestly, for me Santiago is the best city in Latin America.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

santiaguino said:


> Honestly, for me Santiago is the best city in Latin America.


You're quite right buddy.


----------



## santiaguino (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

its summer in Chile now nice.


----------



## santiaguino (Oct 11, 2009)

Aaaa?? :wtf:

It's spring here.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Wonderful pictures it's highly appreciated. And I standby the statement of santiaguino, SD appears to be well kept and managed, and is thus one of my favorite LATAM cities, if not my most favorite.


----------



## santiaguino (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

I am liking it. Can we see more of older structures ? 

Santiago is quite versatile then a mix of the old and new.


----------



## gabjuction (Aug 5, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotourbana/3519629670/


Hi, you asked about Costanera Center.. it's still paralized but between December and March the work will restart. The 4 towers, the convention center, the shopping mall and the medical center (it's all part of the Costanera Center). Also 3 more towers are going to be build in front of Titanium.


----------



## gabjuction (Aug 5, 2009)

kaiser_conce said:


> soon i guess, perhaps at the end of 2011


Can't wait


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

good skyline, nice architecture, great city and awesome mountains. This city has a lot of good going for it.


----------



## santiaguino (Oct 11, 2009)

StormShadow said:


> I am liking it. Can we see more of older structures ?
> 
> Santiago is quite versatile then a mix of the old and new.


There are a lot in the previous pages, just check back and you'll see.

But of course I will continue posting some more.


----------



## santiaguino (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, it is true that Santiago its one of the greatest, very nice cities in South America  btw great updated photos


----------



## Bloodypizza (Oct 8, 2009)

I watched the all thread XD, beautiful
I missed some more pictures of residential neighborhoods, like Ñuñoa or Av, Los Leones, La Reina, those places xD
and the Cementerio General... there's only 2 pictures of it!! o.o

My pictures :3 (summer 2008) Sorry, I'm not a professional 

Central Market









La Moneda (side, view from a small theater)









La Moneda at Santiago a Mil, a summer theater festival









Cementerio General


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

wow!!! great thread!!! Santiago is very nice!!!


----------



## Wilz (Mar 8, 2009)

beautiful city.. i like the metro station..


----------



## santiaguino (Oct 11, 2009)

Not just the metro...the whole city!


----------



## iyliania (Feb 15, 2009)

ohhh=)
amazing city!!!


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

Lovely!:cheers:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Indeed lovely city, 

Train / metro stations are just :drool:


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

Amazing! :yes:


----------



## felipe_dvlmcry (Sep 19, 2009)

NICE


----------



## stama (Oct 30, 2009)

A nostalgical scene


----------



## Astronaut from Mars (May 28, 2008)

The best city in latin america, for sure.
Parabens, Chile!


----------



## kaiser_conce (Dec 12, 2007)

Astronaut from Mars said:


> The best city in latin america, for sure.
> Parabens, Chile!


obrigado!


----------



## stama (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice street views of the city, above @stama


----------



## cliffx (Oct 9, 2009)

Amazing pics :cheers:


----------



## Mistral1 (Aug 7, 2007)

I love Santiago, over the last decade, due to its spectacular development, it has become one of the most fascinating cities in Latin America.


----------



## Mario_Giovannetti (Nov 8, 2009)

I love Santiago, it always looks so neat and orderly! 

:cheers:


----------



## lmmo (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Santiago city is really very nice, great city: the skyline, buildings, the metro etc :cheers:


----------



## armael (Sep 9, 2006)

definitivamente valdria la pena visitar a Santiago de Chile con tanto que ver.


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

nice updates, amazing city!


----------



## Erick-V (Jan 7, 2006)

It's just beautiful!! the mountains, the design of its buildings... those pinky trees! The whole city looks great 

Congratulations Chilenos


----------



## lmmo (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## achemsRaZor (Sep 5, 2009)

^^ Gorgeous! Thanks for the tour. Very european.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Also, very nice photo. Its quite awesome


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

doubling posting ...my bad


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice photos of a beautiful city.
I'm impressed on the modern glassy highrises
and the nicely designed old (colonial) buildings as well.
______________________________________________
MyThread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## lmmo (Nov 15, 2009)

capricorn2000 said:


> nice photos of a beautiful city.
> I'm impressed on the modern glassy highrises
> and the nicely designed old (colonial) buildings as well.
> ______________________________________________
> MyThread:Vancouver & Burbs


They're not 'colonial' Chile is independent since 1810, and 99% (or more) of those buildings were built when Chile was already independent. :cheers:


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

but the style even in chile today is known as colonial. or neo-colonial


----------



## lmmo (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## lmmo (Nov 15, 2009)

Maipo Valley said:


> but the style even in chile today is known as colonial. or neo-colonial


Yeah, wrongly called, because the spanish didn't use the same architectural styles that were used in the XIX Century in Chile.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photo from the center of the city, Immo


----------



## Ivan_1979 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Santiago, CHILE*

1) Recoleta Avenue










2) old houses in Bellavista neighborhood










3) La Alameda street.










4) Street Fighter grafity.










5) Sacramentinos church










:banana:

mi blog: http://chunchorockero.blogspot.com


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

i don't like recoleta avenue! i like the pic of alameda street


----------



## lmmo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Ivan, why don't you post those pics on the other thread of Santiago you made in the Urban Showcase....la dura compadre.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The view in La Alameda street, from the buildings and etc, looks really very nice


----------



## lmmo (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Awesome pano! That backdrop/mountain range is just incredible! One of most beautiful cities in Latin America without doubt!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The above panorama is just awesome :cheers:


----------



## lmmo (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## MexCorp (Aug 3, 2007)

Chile is a beautiful country, don't even say developed...


----------



## lmmo (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## cl007 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updates about Santiago :cheers:


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, very nice pictures.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

One of the best looking cities of Latin America IMO. Spectacular setting! :cheers:


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

great pics love this city.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

*FUERZA SANTIAGO!! FUERZA CHILE!!* Brazil is always with you if you need you know that! God Bless you!


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

the best wishes Chile! beautifull people in a wonderful land!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Of course the best wishes to Santiago and Chile :cheers:


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

Did the earthquake cause a lot of damage?


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

We are all here for the people of Chile.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

noonghandi said:


> Did the earthquake cause a lot of damage?


In Santiago the damage was not so great as in Concepción and in the cities and towns around it.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Of course the best wishes to Santiago and Chile :cheers:


Absolutely! Best wishes for the people of Chile at this very difficult time. Always in our thoughts..


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice city!!!


----------



## pp1234 (Mar 2, 2010)

Peñalolen District


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the updates pp1234


----------



## pp1234 (Mar 2, 2010)

Santiago in the 19th Century


----------



## felipe_dvlmcry (Sep 19, 2009)

:drool:


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

beautiful picture pp1234!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I like those shots of the Peñalolen District. Looks like a quite place to live.


----------



## pp1234 (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

more of stgo city!



Klugermann said:


> *SANTIAGO*
> 
> 
> Hotel Hyatt
> ...


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

moreeeeeeeeeeeee



Klugermann said:


> *Stgo!
> 
> Av. Presidente Riesco (Las Condes)*
> 
> ...


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

santiago by feelipillo


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

Santiago By Christian Bobadilla
Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

These last three photos are really awesome! Absolutely stunning! What a magnificent setting! :happy:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

I would like to walk through that park!


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)

pierolol said:


>


Wow:cheers:


----------



## Kalleb (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh God, it's gorgeous!


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

amazing...


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Great pics Santiago looks pretty in the winter with the snow capped mountains on the background.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pablotrincado/4579699755/


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

A Latin America pearl!


----------



## Votchka (Jun 13, 2010)

My favorite city in Latin America! Very modern and quiet.
Nice thread


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

One of my favorite cities in the world!! Great pictures~!!!


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

by flickr!


----------



## djwebo (Jun 21, 2007)

Too much homosexuality in this city uke:


----------



## sbgr (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## sbgr (Jun 23, 2010)

More!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ O.K. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gonzzz/4502243806/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4718529057/


----------



## sbgr (Jun 23, 2010)

Great pics christos!


----------



## sbgr (Jun 23, 2010)

More


----------



## sbgr (Jun 23, 2010)

More


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

:applause::applause::applause:

thanks sbgr !! :cheers:


----------



## sbgr (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

absolutely precious!


----------



## Enhander (May 11, 2004)

Why don't you let people comment the pics before posting thousands more?


----------



## sbgr (Jun 23, 2010)

Enhander said:


> Why don't you let people comment the pics before posting thousands more?


Why don't you do something productive for the thread instead of just critizicing while you do nothing?


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*SANTIAGO*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Simply beautiful. Santiago is breathtakingly amazing. Love the architecture here. A very clean and unique city indeed. :cheers1:


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

The most beautiful city of America!!! Santiago is amazing!!! Viva a nossa América do Sul!!! United we will turn the world around!!!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

pierolol said:


> Santiago By Christian Bobadilla
> Flickr


the pics are surreal ! fantasy :banana:


----------



## sbgr (Jun 23, 2010)

Chile vs. Spain


----------



## Enhander (May 11, 2004)

> Why don't you do something productive for the thread instead of just critizicing while you do nothing?


You should do nothing, for a week or some at least, stop posting pics and let people comment. Do not prostitute my city please.


----------



## sbgr (Jun 23, 2010)

Enhander said:


> You should do nothing, for a week or some at least, stop posting pics and let people comment. Do not prostitute my city please.


Whatever.......at least I do something, if you don't like it, don't enter the thread hno:

Anyway... there's never enough of Santiago!


----------



## bisco_ale (Mar 22, 2008)

Santiago looks amazing compared to the time i was there in 2002!!!


----------



## bisco_ale (Mar 22, 2008)

djwebo said:


> Too much homosexuality in this city uke:


To each their own....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Absolutely very nice photos of Santiago those here are


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Santiago looks great very clean and organized


----------



## watcher09 (Aug 3, 2009)

Very beautiful. The mountains give must be given a lot of credits.


----------



## sbgr (Jun 23, 2010)

Indeed


----------



## sbgr (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

I ♥ Chile.


----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)

Scroll --->


----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

really nice pics !


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Can't get enough of these pictures. Very nice city. Nature and clean!


----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Beautiful pictures of Santiago, Chile.


----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm just curious. Is there any place in this city that isn't perfect? Of all the photos so far, Santiago de Chile looks like a utopia. So gorgeous! Especially the suburbs.


----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)

Let's make some comments, and in the next page I will post new pics.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Superb photos! Absolutely beautiful city! It's just so clean and tidy as well. I think Santiago is an excellent city model to follow. :cheers2:


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

My sister was in Santiago for business during world cup, she couldnt find any contact person


----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Taken by Samba_XC


----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

such a lovely city :cheers:


----------



## n3isse (Apr 22, 2010)

Lovely pictures! The contrast of palm trees and snowy mountains is truly amazing and in my opinion it makes Santiago a very unique city in the world scale. This combined with nice weather and great, balanced architecture is something you just can't walk by without a smile on your face


----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

*Enough of the financial districts man!!!*


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

diz said:


> I'm just curious. Is there any place in this city that isn't perfect? Of all the photos so far, Santiago de Chile looks like a utopia. So gorgeous! Especially the suburbs.


of course there are degraded neighbourhoods and ugly places, but this is SSC, what do you expect?


----------



## Urbanethan (Jul 5, 2010)

Didnt realize Santiago had such a skyline! Such unique neighborhoods also... fantastic photos!


----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)

Alto Las Condes Mall


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Marsupilami said:


> of course there are degraded neighbourhoods and ugly places, but this is SSC, what do you expect?


I didn't expect anything to look so drop dead gorgeous. It's too gorgeous in fact. :cheers:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I've seen many dirty parts of London, Paris and NYC but have never seen such of Santiago. 

What a perfect city, just WOW


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, great photo-updates about Santiago


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Voltico said:


>


A very pleasant and relaxing photo :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/liturra/4870537192/in/photostream/


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

thanx for post christos greece.


----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Great pics and amazing city! :cheers:


----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)

This page is to heavy, I will post more pics in the next page.


----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)

.....


----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)

..........


----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)

...................................


----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)

..................


----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)

More!!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
This is the Santiago's Golf Club? Loved...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice photos from Santiago


----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)

Cauê said:


> ^^
> This is the Santiago's Golf Club? Loved...


It's the Club de Golf Los Leones....really exclusive.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4718529057/in/photostream/


----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Kactus come back!! :lol:


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

More...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good, nice photos from Santiago, Klugermann


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Santiago!I like so much!:banana:


----------



## flyinfishjoe (Mar 20, 2010)

Hotel Orly? Hey, I stayed in that hotel two years ago on my trip to Chile; it has a nice, warm feel to it. Your country is very beautiful by the way; I especially enjoyed Valparaiso and Vina del Mar!


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

One more...


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, great views of Santiago, once again


----------



## mtsa (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

^^

Wow! :cheers:


----------



## mtsa (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

^^

El Bosque Avenue?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those aerial photos couple posts above are simply great


----------



## mtsa (Aug 24, 2010)

Klugermann said:


> ^^
> 
> El Bosque Avenue?


Yes


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

Voltico said:


> *It depends where, prices fluctuate quite a lot...in a good neighbour, but not the most expensive, I'd say between 800 to 1000 US dollars per month, it also depends on the size and features obviously...but roughly that's what you'd pay..*


1000 dollar? for 600 you can find a great little apartment in a very good neighbour. if you want to live with a family yes 1,000


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

Maipo Valley said:


> 1000 dollar? for 600 you can find a great little apartment in a very good neighbour. if you want to live with a family yes 1,000


*Sure you can..if you are up for signing up a year or two year contract....my cost estimate was for someone that wants to rent a flat for a couple of months...the guy said he'd like to spend some time here, not to move..

Just look up how much would cost you to rent a flat for a day or a week...*


----------



## chilensis_ (Sep 19, 2010)

=O !!!!! la ultima foto esta genial, la costanera center que a poco se va acercando 
al piso 70 anque hoy esta sobre el piso 41 (en construccion) genial io tengo fotos pero no hay caso , no se como iniciar un hilo , !!! ayuda !! =/ (frustrado) esta como complicado , es k soi nuevo . pero tendre k aprender =)


saludos ...


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## chilensis_ (Sep 19, 2010)

que!!! panorama genial ahi la c.c. creciendo semana a semana hasta hoy va sobre el piso 41 !!!! 
saludos


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)

chilensis_ said:


> que!!! panorama genial ahi la c.c. creciendo semana a semana hasta hoy va sobre el piso 41 !!!!
> saludos


Tratemos de hablar en inglés en esta sección del foro, que es internacional y la idea es que todos puedan entender lo que escribimos sobre nuestra ciudad.


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Voltico said:


> *It depends where, prices fluctuate quite a lot...in a good neighbour, but not the most expensive, I'd say between 800 to 1000 US dollars per month, it also depends on the size and features obviously...but roughly that's what you'd pay..*


Thanks for the information. This gives me a rough idea of cost which is what I wanted - would probably spend 3/4 months there.


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

how high will the costanera building be?


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)

Acoustic said:


> how high will the costanera building be?


300 meters


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

Japanese Garden 

Santiago de Chile


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Gorgeous very nice photos from Santiago


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)

Paseo Bulnes


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

This city keeps looking better and better every time I check this thread. Thank you so much for the new images.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Especially the city center of Santiago


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Especially the city center of Santiago


I love the historic center of Santiago too.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

You have to admire the wonderful architecture and even the general tidiness of Santiago. It's a really stunning city! It's very easy on the eye.


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

more!



loncopue said:


> *Edificio de la UNESCO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The best, very nice photos so far of Santiago  the first of aerial photos is also great


----------



## djwebo (Jun 21, 2007)

I love love this city!
It reminds me a lot of european cities and somehow their history, in which we saw how they reinvented them selfs after great catastrophes in their own history. 
Chile is a case to look at very closely, couse this small and laidback country is developing very fast, in a continent filled with problems such as poverty, crime and drugs issues, but despite that, this country doesen't change its perspective on how things can and must be done.
Greetings


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)

A station of Santiago's Subway. 2 new lines will begin its construction next year. Santiago's subway will have 150 kilometres and 7 lines.


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)

djwebo said:


> I love love this city!
> It reminds me a lot of european cities and somehow their history, in which we saw how they reinvented them selfs after great catastrophes in their own history.
> Chile is a case to look at very closely, couse this small and laidback country is developing very fast, in a continent filled with problems such as poverty, crime and drugs issues, but despite that, this country doesen't change its perspective on how things can and must be done.
> Greetings


Great post. But Chile is not a small country, by any measure, with 17 million people and a land area the size of Turkey, it's a medium sized country in the world context. And also it's not a small country in terms of GDP when you compare it with Latin America, in 2015 Chile is going to be Latin America's 5th largest economy (and with the highest GDP per Capita), just behind Brazil, Mexico, Argentina and Colombia, but ahead of countries like Venezuela or Peru. 

Small countries are Uruguay, Panama, Costa Rica, Paraguay, Honduras, Nicaragua, El Salvador, etc. not Chile.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Urban Life...*


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)

Not Santiago pictures, but images of an event that has moved the world, and that has made all of Chile very proud and respected in the world.

The Rescue of the 33 Miners trapped under 700 meters in the San Jose Mine for 70 days


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

lont said:


> Great post. But Chile is not a small country, by any measure, with 17 million people and a land area the size of Turkey, it's a medium sized country in the world context. And also it's not a small country in terms of GDP when you compare it with Latin America, in 2015 Chile is going to be Latin America's 5th largest economy (and with the highest GDP per Capita), just behind Brazil, Mexico, Argentina and Colombia, but ahead of countries like Venezuela or Peru.
> 
> Small countries are Uruguay, Panama, Costa Rica, Paraguay, Honduras, Nicaragua, El Salvador, etc. not Chile.



Be realistic Lont.. Chile is a small (and beautiful) country.. Of course there are smaller countries, but a 100 meters building is a small building despite the fact there are 50 and 40 meters buildings, and that`s because there are 500 meters buildings too..

but wathever, that really doesn´t matter.. 

your pics are fantastic.. thanks a lot !!

:cheers:


----------



## kaiser_conce (Dec 12, 2007)

felip said:


> Be realistic Lont.. Chile is a small (and beautiful) country.. Of course there are smaller countries, but a 100 meters building is a small building despite the fact there are 50 and 40 meters buildings, and that`s because there are 500 meters buildings too..
> 
> but wathever, that really doesn´t matter..
> 
> ...


chilean territory es number 38 in the world
chilean population is number 60 in the world
chilen GDP is number 45 in the world


so, if we consider that the world have 200 countries aprox... Chile is anything but not a small country.


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)

felip said:


> Be realistic Lont.. Chile is a small (and beautiful) country.. Of course there are smaller countries, but a 100 meters building is a small building despite the fact there are 50 and 40 meters buildings, and that`s because there are 500 meters buildings too..
> 
> but wathever, that really doesn´t matter..
> 
> ...


Of course Chile is not India or China, but if you put thinks in perspective, it's a medium sized country in the world context, in any aspect that you would like to measure. But the concept of "small country" is very deep in Chileans mind, although it's not true, the truth is that we are a medium sized country.


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)

kaiser_conce said:


> chilean territory es number 38 in the world
> chilean population is number 60 in the world
> chilen GDP is number 45 in the world
> 
> ...


In fact, at the end of 2010 Chile will be 42 in GDP.

And if you consider Chile's military power, it's definitely not a small country.


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

kaiser_conce said:


> chilean territory es number 38 in the world
> chilean population is number 60 in the world
> chilen GDP is number 45 in the world
> 
> ...


in fact, according to that, Chile is a big country.. but my point is that you can´t divide countries just in big, medium and small.. because if you do that all countries between 60 largest should be considered "big countries".. and that means Bangladesh and Kuwait would be in the same group that China and the US.. 

so, if you`re going to divide all the countries in a big-medium-small list, then Chile is a big country, but if you make a more serious list, then you have to divide countries in something like big - medium big -medium- medium small - small and so on..

but well.. strictly speaking you (and lont) are right


and sorry for the off-topic


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## spin00 (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Enhander (May 11, 2004)

lont, thanks for posting pics from the pear age!

Do the government pay you to create new accounts for promoting the city? :lol:


----------



## spin00 (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## chileanx3 (Dec 13, 2010)

Otra *gran ciudad* al sur de Santiago 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjcAvs7MI1Y


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

More pictures!

Paris Londres Neighborhood!


Paris con Londres por Rodrigo López1, en Flickr


santiago; barrio paris londres por doisporaí, en Flickr


santiago; barrio paris londres por doisporaí, en Flickr

Aerial Santiago!


Costanera por Rodrigo López1, en Flickr


San Cristobal 2 por Rodrigo López1, en Flickr


San Cristobal por Rodrigo López1, en Flickr


----------



## tm07 (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## tm07 (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## chileanx3 (Dec 13, 2010)

rdelrisc said:


> Well, I must say that it took me a couple of days but I was able to go from page 1 to this last post resisting the temptation to post. I have been involved in researching places in Central and South America to live and Chile, from what I have read and seen, has always come up high, very high on the list. Right now I am researching Colombia and I like what I see, but to me Chile is way ahead of the rest.
> What got me thinking about Chile again, (I had given up because it is too far and too costly to fly to the US) is what happened with the miners rescue. To me that was a testimony of your culture, of your idiosyncrasy as chileans. DICE MUCHO DE USTEDES!!!!!!
> Hopefully I would be able to visit one day with some friends that are from La Serena. My next stop on SSC will be Concepcion and then La Serena.
> Any recommendations as to what to look for, see, cost of living, good and bad neighborhoods (I actually would like to see some bad neighborhoods) will be appreciated. I'm working on my University Degree with a concentration in Finance which I know is in demand in Chile. Who knows maybe one day I'll go from being un cubano to being un chileno.
> Que Dios los bendiga!!!!!!


Hello I'm from Concepción, If you need some help, you can contact me , i made a video of Concepción, plz, check it out  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjcAvs7MI1Y

I really like to introduce to my city people from another countries  so we keep in touch if you need it dude.....c-ya


----------



## CdoMchile (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## rdelrisc (Apr 11, 2010)

chileanx3 said:


> Hello I'm from Concepción, If you need some help, you can contact me , i made a video of Concepción, plz, check it out
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjcAvs7MI1Y
> 
> I really like to introduce to my city people from another countries  so we keep in touch if you need it dude.....c-ya


Definitely, since this is a Santiago thread, I'm going to shoot you an email privately, so watch your inbox. I'll probably be sending it before the week ends. Nice video. I have been researching South America for a while now and Chile always stands out.
Let's stay in touch, I got a bunch of questions about live in Chile. Español o ingles, no preference.
Saludos


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

i just love the stunning night views of chile.. kay:


----------



## Mario_Giovannetti (Nov 8, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! Very nice thread. Please keep them coming.


----------



## chileanx3 (Dec 13, 2010)

rdelrisc said:


> Definitely, since this is a Santiago thread, I'm going to shoot you an email privately, so watch your inbox. I'll probably be sending it before the week ends. Nice video. I have been researching South America for a while now and Chile always stands out.
> Let's stay in touch, I got a bunch of questions about live in Chile. Español o ingles, no preference.
> Saludos


OK, YOU CAN contact me by this way, or my account in youtube..  hope to talk soon, c-ya


----------



## purcell_88 (Aug 21, 2010)

i love santiago  

http://travel.nytimes.com/2011/01/09/travel/09where-to-go.html


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

purcell_88 said:


> i love santiago
> 
> http://travel.nytimes.com/2011/01/09/travel/09where-to-go.html


great news


----------



## accadacca (May 6, 2008)

I really want to visit Santiago, it looks like an incredibly diverse city.


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

Adolfo Ibañez university (peñalolen)


Universidad Adolfo ibañez por Fabro - Max, en Flickr

Las Condes


DSCF4992 por Fabro - Max, en Flickr

El plomo


Cerros Leonera y El Plomo por Dangeristo, en Flickr

The skyline


Santiago de Chile 01-01-2011 por alobos flickr, en Flickr

>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>











Parque Bicentenario


Parque Bicentenario. Vitacura por labicicletaverde, en Flickr


Parque Bicentenario por Miguel Berríos, en Flickr


----------



## tm07 (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## tm07 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll post more on the next page!


----------



## tm07 (Dec 22, 2010)

Now!


----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Santiago skyline by rwozimek, on Flickr


----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)

Great pic!


----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)

Some veeeeeery large pano pictures form Santiago


----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)

Lollapalooza Chile 2011......it's the firts time this famous event is made outside of the U.S. Some bands that came were The Killers, Kanye West, 30 Seconds to Mars, Fatboy Slim, Cypress Hill, Deftones, Jane's Addiction, James, Armin van Buuren, Fischerspooner, Ben Harper, The Flaming Lips, The National, among many many others...


----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)

Santiago: The New York Times’ Top Destination for 2011

The Chilean capital has topped the New York Times list of 41 Places to Go in 2011, beating out cities like Milan and London and the paradisiacal beaches that always capture travelers’ attention.
The newspaper refers to Chile’s capital as “a city that embraces modern culture,” describing it as increasingly vibrant, with a growing economy and expanding tourism industry. The author notes that all of this continues to be true despite the 8.8-magnitude earthquake that shook the country in 2010 and threatened to halt the sophisticated Latin American metropolis’ accelerated development process.
The New York Times highlights Santiago’s museums and cultural centers –including the new Centro Gabriela Mistral and the Museo de la Moda (Fashion Museum)-, elegant hotels such as W and the newly
opened Aubrey, sophisticated restaurants and bustling neighborhoods like Bellavista. The city has become so attractive that it was chosen to be the first foreign host of the renowned rock festival “Lollapalooza,” which will be held this April in Parque O’Higgins.
Convenient to the country’s best ski resorts and beautiful beaches, Santiago is a unique destination that promises to thrill visitors any time of year.
This city is not to be missed in 2011!










http://www.chile.travel/en/news/santiago-el-mejor-destino-2011-segaon-the-new-york-times.html


----------



## leo_mp (Oct 3, 2010)

Very good. Santiago apart from having the skyline and towers of glass that I love, playing in their favor those mountains which I guess will be the ranges of the Andes. Beautiful.


----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)

More Lollapalooza!


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Espectacular, hay q reconocer q es muy seguro q esta sea la capital mas bella de américa latina

Para mi esta ciudad junto con el DF de México son las cds más atractivas por ser las más auténticamente latinoamericanas, las q siguieron su estilo único y no buscaron parecerse a ninguna otra. Por lo tanto son las mas bellas de la región a mi gusto... son únicas!


----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)

Gracias Salazar!


----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

beautiful capital!! 

very clean and organized


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Awsome for me Chile is the first country that can be called "developed" as Usa and Europe in South America


----------



## rdelrisc (Apr 11, 2010)

brazilteen said:


> Awsome for me Chile is the first country that can be called "developed" as Usa and Europe in South America


Agree completely. Dying to go and see it and get to know it. Too bad airfares are impossible right now from the US.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Even from Brazil it is expensive...Ive been there once if you go check Santiago(of course) and stay 2 or 3 days in Valle Nevado the snowy mountains they are very nice(on july I mean winter)


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Photo by Christian Bobadilla



Christian Bobadilla said:


> Foto de recién!
> Night shot desde el San Cristobal (No es HDR), Pablo esperamos ver las fotos que sacaste!
> 
> 
> Costanera Center por Christian Bobadilla, en Flickr


----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)

Great pic!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skyscrapers - Santiago de Chile by Christian Bobadilla, on Flickr


----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5143/5631601764_182c7ff886_b.jp


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Nice shots but I give you 24 hours to provide photos source and put all flickr photos links back to their photos web pages. I'll remove all your pics if you fail to comply. Read all my photos stickies on the top of this section.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Go, Santia Go! (2) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Santiago skyline by arnold_markman, on Flickr


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Edificio Consorcio por Victor_Pérez, en Flickr


Edificio Consorcio por Victor_Pérez, en Flickr


Escuela de Administración - UC por Victor_Pérez, en Flickr


sábado, en el parque por señor sideburns, en Flickr


Sanhattan por señor sideburns, en Flickr


----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

no fly zone said:


>


OMG amazing shot


----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Santiago's skyline by Rodolfoto, on Flickr


Skyline en Bellavista by Rodolfoto, on Flickr


----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Palmeras, obras y skyline by Rodolfoto, on Flickr


Distrito Financiero - Santiago de Chile by bluebelier, on Flickr


----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fly day by alobos flickr, on Flickr


Santiago de Chile - Aérea by Fabro - Max, on Flickr


Santiago - Aérea by Fabro - Max, on Flickr


----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skyline Las Condes Providencia by javier_carras, on Flickr


La moneda- casa de gobierno - Santiago de Chile by bluebelier, on Flickr


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Fly day by alobos flickr, on Flickr


amazing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

La industria - Torre vitacura - Torre centenario - distrito financiero, Las Condes - Santiago de Chile by bluebelier, on Flickr


World trade center - torre 2 costanera center en construcción by bluebelier, on Flickr


----------



## purcell_88 (Aug 21, 2010)

great post!!


----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)

Next page!


----------



## lastone (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skyline Luz by javier_carras, on Flickr


Lighting CC by javier_carras, on Flickr


Edificio Titanium y Costanera Center by Conatrax, on Flickr


Santiago Chile by HISHAM_MAZLAN, on Flickr


----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing images, spectacular capital indeed...:cheers:


----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

PARQUE BICENTENARIO VITACURA by Ignacio Paredes 2.0, on Flickr


Santiago sunset by Worldtraveller, on Flickr


SANTIAGO by seniorjp, on Flickr


Mientras te esperaba by ivsietesiete, on Flickr


----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

HDR Roof by javier_carras, on Flickr


Skyline Parque by javier_carras, on Flickr


Skyline Nocturno by javier_carras, on Flickr


Bicentenario Park at night by make_make, on Flickr


----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Costanera Center by Lugar_Citadino™, on Flickr


Winter in Santiago, Chile by alobos flickr, on Flickr


Winter in Santiago, Chile by alobos flickr, on Flickr


----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

music_protest by mediasantiagotimes, on Flickr


Plaza de Armas by _Codename_, on Flickr


Policía montada, Calle Puente con Santo Domingo, Santiago 2012, Chile www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


Carabineros/Policemen, Calle Puente con Santo Domingo, Santiago 2012, Chile www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

- edit


----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)

Ugly (and old) pics by the way


----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)

Scroll ----->>>>>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Santiago, Chile by Pablo Rogat, on Flickr


Gran Torre Santiago by _Codename_, on Flickr


Costanera Center by Lugar_Citadino™, on Flickr


----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)

Santiago Downtown in Google Street View


----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice selction Lamb1, but the page is too saturated now. 

I gonna do some "nexts", I hope the forum guys don´t mind.


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

NEXT


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

NEXT ->


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

- edit: DMCA


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skyline Nocturno by javier_carras, on Flickr


Trails by javier_carras, on Flickr


Fuente Bicentenario by javier_carras, on Flickr


Santiago Centro norponiente by javier_carras, on Flickr


----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)

--->


----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)

---------->>


----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)

---------------------->>>


----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)

---------------------------------------->>>>


----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)

------------------------------------------------------------->>>>>


----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Amazing, beautiful city! :cheers:


----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Santiago, spring time !! by Pablo Rogat, on Flickr


Santiago cityscape by Pablo Rogat, on Flickr


Santiago downtown by cm_fotos, on Flickr


Santiago downtown by cm_fotos, on Flickr


Santiago, Chile by Pablo Rogat, on Flickr


----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Maxl (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## lost1 (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning images from Santiago...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Autopista - Edificio by javier_carras, on Flickr


Pasarela Central by javier_carras, on Flickr


HDR-Poniente by javier_carras, on Flickr


Santiago, spring time !! by Pablo Rogat, on Flickr


----------



## BKN (Sep 28, 2010)

ugly city xD


----------



## danieloc (Feb 9, 2008)

Santiago is easily the most developed capital in Latin America... gorgeous.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Santiago. by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


Autopista - Edificio by javier_carras, on Flickr


Santiage from Above VI by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


Ventanas by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


Santiago from Above III by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## BKN (Sep 28, 2010)

VERY PICS


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Santiago skyline, Chile by LauraKegs, on Flickr


Santiago. by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


Autopista - Edificio by javier_carras, on Flickr


In the morning by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## move1 (Dec 8, 2012)

Next page!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sanhattan by mapuche_24, on Flickr


Alameda Hora Mágica by javier_carras, on Flickr


Alameda by Hangarcat, on Flickr


La Moneda, by Hangarcat, on Flickr


----------



## miguell (Jul 22, 2008)

bonitas fotos , no había visto este thread , sigan colocando mas


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Christos, the first picture you posted is a Square in Valparaíso City.

Regards.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Láser Céntrico by javier_carras, on Flickr


Skyline Stgo by javier_carras, on Flickr


Café Literario by Seba Silva, on Flickr


¿Hacia dónde? by xabierpineiro, on Flickr


----------



## Geoide (Oct 12, 2013)

Santiago



Makonza said:


> *Recién sacadas del cerro San Cristobal *:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Geoide (Oct 12, 2013)

Santiago



Poroto said:


> STGO
> 
> 
> Costanera ft centros de ski por Bellarione, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Geoide (Oct 12, 2013)

Santiago



Penumbra. said:


> Me encanto Carrasco
> 
> Santiago en otoño e invierno es una ciudad muy agradable. Tiene rincones preciosos.


----------



## Geoide (Oct 12, 2013)

Santiago



othon2011 said:


> Santiago Centro
> 
> 
> DSC_0052 por rechever95, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Geoide (Oct 12, 2013)

Santiago 



IERS said:


> *Santiago bajo la niebla...
> *
> Santiago
> 
> ...


----------



## Geoide (Oct 12, 2013)

Santiago



VAGIMEN said:


> es el cerro el plomo con 5434 metros de altura
> 
> 
> Santiago de Chile. por davepope, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Geoide (Oct 12, 2013)

Santiago



Poroto said:


> STGO...
> 
> Santiago, Chile by arielfuentes66, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## feelipillo (Sep 5, 2009)

More pictures of Santiago


Autopista Central, the main highway of Santiago that connect south and north municipalities (taken at San Miguel municipality)​
Santiago by Lugar_Citadino™, on Flickr

Street Art wall painting made by Inti, one of the most famous street artists in Chile​
Santiago by Lugar_Citadino™, on Flickr

Palacio de La Moneda at night, with a stray dog sleeping​
Chile by Lugar_Citadino™, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skyline downtown Santiago par Hotu Matua, sur Flickr


SANTIAGO DE COMPOSTELA - Praza da Inmaculada - Catedral de Santiago de Compostela par Joaquín O.C., sur Flickr


Vitacura, Chile par Claudio Prado C., sur Flickr


Santiago par Avodrocc, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Santiago par Avodrocc, sur Flickr


Santiago par Avodrocc, sur Flickr


Cordillera nocturna par Felipe Pinto Pizarro, sur Flickr


The View from the Afternoon par Discovering Ice, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Congreso Nacional par crystalmartel, sur Flickr


Downtown of Santiago par bnpeter2001, sur Flickr


Downtown Santiago par Airpills, sur Flickr


Downtown Santiago par informpage, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Big D par cskazmer, sur Flickr


Metro de Santiago - Alstom NS93 - Línea 5 - Cordillera de los Andes par Empezar de Cero / Ariel Cruz, sur Flickr


Skyline downtown Santiago par Hotu Matua, sur Flickr


Mirador O'Higgins III - Puerto Montt (Patagonia- Chile) par Noelegroj (Thanks More 2 million Views!), sur Flickr


----------



## monomario (Aug 21, 2014)

fabuloso che

congralutation chilean


----------



## colsec (Feb 6, 2009)

Se colaron dos fotos de Stgo de Compostela en España.
There are two pictures of a city in Spain named Stgo de Compostela.


----------



## colsec (Feb 6, 2009)

There are also two pictures of Pto Montt and a city in USA,he puts 4 pictures of three different cities in the last page of this thread.


----------



## SampedranoCapitalino (Mar 28, 2012)

Preciosa ciudad. Un saludo desde Honduras.


----------

